
Solo Design Sprint in Sydney - ozres1
http://ruizhidong.com/solo-design-sprint-in-sydney-app/
======
danieltillett
This was quite an interesting and useful read, but please can we stop with the
thin light grey typeface on a light grey background. Not everyone is a 22 year
old with 20/10 vision. Now get off my lawn!

